# Claydos new gun



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.spearfishingplanet.com/showthread.php?t=3221


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad

HOLY SHITE!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAN I WANT ONE!!!! I been tryin to figure out an over under gun so you got a second shot...but damng Brandy!!!!!!!!!!!!

I knew you was gettin me sumtin nice for christmas besides a new Tohatsu lower unit!!!:letsdrink


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow I HAVE to own this... ha ha I've wondered for years if it was possible to make a semi-auto spear gun...


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

The first thing clay would do is strap one of those pumped up 108s on it with all powerheads!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

:toast:toast Heck yeah man!

OK, I gotta go read yer spearin post now Josh.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

its all about the spearing... i don't even want to go offshore without gettin in... i hardly fish with a rod and reel anymore unless its in the bay


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I wouldn't get overexcited about it. The accuracy and especially the range of such a short gun would be limited to about four feet if that. Plus when you shoot the first one off the air would scare anything in the area away. And the fish if hit would swim away with the first shaft unless it was a kill shot. Stick with a good band gun or closed system pneumatic gun.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Not to mention the power at depth would diminish pretty quickly. But it is WAY COOOL.


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

That crazy! Clay and a few of us were talking about something along those lines a few weeks ago while sittin around Dk's house!!!!

Damn it clay...they beat us to it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

I think with those open pneumatics you would actually throw the spears off course... fun looking idea.. but doubtful in effectiveness.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/custom-spear-gu...ryZ47353QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Parker there is a gun for ya


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah they did beat us Sailor, and in a bad way man! We were talking bout a double barrel, them fools had to come up with a 7 shot!:doh


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

you could actually make a bouble barrel spear gun and have it work... banded of course not pnuematic.


----------

